# casio edifice



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Anyone got one of these, just looking through their range and they look really cool for not a lot of money. ?


Gonz.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Yeah I have two. A cheap one that I got from Amazon for 40 quid instead of the 100rrp and a limited edition red bull version i paid around 300 for and can't fault them to be honest


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I love the redbull one!!


Gonz


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Amazon bargain, had loads of comments on how nice it is and i use it as my daily. Glass is scratched and will try ceriglass at some point



This is the more expensive on at around 300 and I've hardly won't it to be honest


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Nice looking watch. Really fancy one myself 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## ewant81 (Jan 10, 2016)

I have a Red Bull one from a couple of years ago, it's been a brilliant watch. Needs a new battery now though!


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

They look really good danwel 

Gonz.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I've got one of the Red Bull ones, think i posted a pic in the Watches thread, cost me £250. Quite a big bezel, must be close to 50mm, but it isn't a heavy watch.


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

Love mine.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Cough,.. I have about 4 or so, great looking watch absolute bullet proof very smart. Some great deals on Amazon if you watch the prices do move up and down dramatically


----------

